# Barbarba Caffe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Barbarba Caffe

British Columbia, Canada

Barbarba Caffe is a micro-roaster of Italian espresso. The caffee is a part of Lilikoi Specialty Foods. They serve retail, foodservice, and have custom label blends. New to the brand is the resale of green beans to other micro roasters.

We had an espresso each. Although he ...

More...


----------

